# Non-bearded Easter Eggers?



## SvartHonaGirl (Apr 23, 2015)

Do all EE chickens have to be bearded to be pure? I was hoping I could get some answers here. It was hard to find any answers on Google.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Well, Easter Eggers themselves are mutts, so they certainly don't need to be bearded to be pure. They just need to lay coloured eggs!

This here is technically, an Easter Egger. No beard to be seen


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No. When looking at the EE you can't call it pure since it's a mixture of other breeds. Not all are bearded or tufted. In several places I found that if they don't lay a blue egg they are not an EE but in others (pdf) I found they said they could lay any color eggs and still be an EE. 

So, you're right, information is all over the map. But it does appear to be more pure (using that term loosely) if there is a direct line back to an true Araucana or Ameraucana.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fiere, that pic is still precious.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

You can breed a line of EE and say it's a pure line, just like I can have a male and female chihuahua/husky cross and continue to breed chihuahua husky crosses and say it's a pure chihusky line lol.

In saying that you can get an EE that lays brown eggs depending on the cross but they should be coloured blue/green. I had EE that laid weird pinky orange ones.


----------

